# First haircut for Pepper (pictures)



## Bellatrixed (Mar 13, 2011)

I haven't dropped in with an update for some time, so... here we go! lol

My little Pepper is now 9 1/2 months and I finally gave her her first haircut. Her hair was over 6" long and despite my efforts was starting to get bad mats on her stomach from how muddy it has been lately. As a result, I had to cut her hair much closer than I wanted to since she looked odd otherwise with some parts super short (after cutting out the mats). I think she looks cute anyway, like a little bobblehead  And I know her hair will be back and too long before I know it lol. The thing that struck me is that she was *perfect* during her haircut. I always expect a puppy's first trim to be a nightmare, but she just stood there on her little turntable and looked bored as I lifted and turned her and did whatever. She is growing up to be such a sweetheart. She was very hyper when I first got her, but now she enjoys snuggling more than anything and always wants to be on my lap. She has matured to be about 9 lbs so far but I'm sure she has a bit more growing to do.

Einstein is now 6 months and is still a huge ball of energy! She is very "spastic" and klutzy with her puppy energy and is so much fun to watch, lol. Regardless, I hope she calms down to be snuggly like Pepper as she continues to age. Even though she's younger, she is already huge compared to Pepper. She should grow up to be on the large end of the Havanese spectrum--I think I estimated her being about 18-20 lbs at maturity.

The best part is that Einstein and Pepper are the best of friends, and they also love my 4 y/o Bichon Frise, Evie, to pieces. The three are always either playing or snuggled up sleeping together. I couldn't ask for a better group of sweethearts.

Anyway, on to pictures!









Pepper before her haircut...









...and after, sporting her new "bobblehead" look. 









Three bed friends!









Einstein about to pounce.









Tug of war!









Tired after a hard day of playing (ignore the dirty... chewed up puppy room please!)


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Aww! How cute are they! I can't even get mine to stand still to trim her paws/pads and rear end, I'm impressed that she was such a good girl! I dread trims because its like playing tug of war with her paws.. lol 

Kara


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Bellatrixed said:


> I haven't dropped in with an update for some time, so... here we go! lol
> 
> My little Pepper is now 9 1/2 months and I finally gave her her first haircut. Her hair was over 6" long and despite my efforts was starting to get bad mats on her stomach from how muddy it has been lately. As a result, I had to cut her hair much closer than I wanted to since she looked odd otherwise with some parts super short (after cutting out the mats). I think she looks cute anyway, like a little bobblehead  And I know her hair will be back and too long before I know it lol. The thing that struck me is that she was *perfect* during her haircut. I always expect a puppy's first trim to be a nightmare, but she just stood there on her little turntable and looked bored as I lifted and turned her and did whatever. She is growing up to be such a sweetheart. She was very hyper when I first got her, but now she enjoys snuggling more than anything and always wants to be on my lap. She has matured to be about 9 lbs so far but I'm sure she has a bit more growing to do.
> 
> ...


 What a good girl letting you give her a hair cut! I have been going threw grooming night mares and feel like giving both mine a cut!


----------

